

Rybka disqualified and banned from World Computer Chess Championships - roestava
http://www.chessvibes.com/reports/rybka-disqualified-and-banned-from-world-computer-chess-championships/

======
cpleppert
Given that the success of Rybka can't be entirely attributed to copying an
open source engine this does not seem like a smart decision on the part of the
author. The similarities are nothing that couldn't have been re-implemented,
even if fruit's architecture was superior. I don't think that Rbyka is just a
tuned version of fruit in any case. It is obvious that a lot of work went into
the design and development. The report is quite damning, however.

The interview itself is tremendously unconvincing IMHO.
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQshTNJ4pSM>

